# wagon



## bobsbikes (Feb 28, 2012)

well heres my 50s murray wagon before and after pic.
waiting on my other 2 wheels to come in thay are on
back order but i had to get these pic .hope you like it sorry about the dubble pic .


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful job on the wagon!  I'm envious of the talents displayed by CABE members with their restorations. Where did you get your graphics or stencils from?

Dave


----------



## bobsbikes (Feb 28, 2012)

got graphics ,wheels ,tires ,hub caps all from speedway motors  
thay had all the parts


----------



## Sulley (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow very nice, i have done a few wagons.  Sulley

Greyhound.








Western flyer i did up for my Stepsons wedding so he could pull his daughter down the eal.


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 28, 2012)

Pretty neat makeover of the WF wagon. That was certainly an original idea of using it in a wedding.

Dave


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 29, 2012)

Sulley,
do you have a picture of the wedding with your WF with the kid in it?


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 29, 2012)

Bobsbike, that a very good job you did on the wagon.


----------



## Sulley (Mar 1, 2012)

Zephyr said:


> Sulley,
> do you have a picture of the wedding with your WF with the kid in it?






Unforchinatly it never happined, it has been put off till i dont know when.  Sulley


----------

